# XD Tactical 9mm mishap?



## norb5150 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hello all. Was out at the range this afternoon shooting several pistols and revolvers including my XD tactical 9mm. I now have 750rds through it. I have only shot Blazer Brass 115gr fmj. Today the last two magazines I ran through it, The slide did not lock back after last shot. Im not extremely worried about this but was wondering if anyone else has had a simular experience. Im not sure wether the issue was caused by human error (me), mag follower problem (this was from two different mags) or a pistol issue, or even possibly ammo issue. I did not have any ammo left to see if this was going to be a lasting issue. 
If anyone has experienced this, what did you find to be the problem that caused this? Any imput is useful and thanks in advance


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Magazine springs perhaps? Have you left your magzines fully loaded over time? I'd buy more ammo and see if it happens again. If so, I'd change out the mag springs, and perhaps the:watching: recoil spring as a start. Was the pistol clean and lubed?


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

First, disassemble & clean the mags. Clean & lube the around the slide stop/release inside the frame (probably not the problem, but what's the harm?) It doesn't take much in the way of gunk to affect the function sometimes.
I also had a problem with my thumb hitting or riding on the slide release when firing. Make a conscious effort to ensure your thumb is nowhere near it.
FWIW, I have an XD40SC.


----------



## norb5150 (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions from all. I will try all things suggested and report when I get back out to the powder pit


----------



## slickab (Nov 29, 2011)

With an XD, 9 times out of 10 it will be your thumb on the slide release.


----------



## norb5150 (Nov 24, 2012)

slickab said:


> With an XD, 9 times out of 10 it will be your thumb on the slide release.


I have boiled the question down to this exact problem.


----------

